# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  DIY Frameless shower screens - thoughts?

## KANDL

Hi All,  
Just started ringing around for some ball park quotes on frameless shower screens for our ensuite reno.  We're using a Marbletrend 1200x1000mm polymarble base (ensuite is on second level and have previously had leaking issues, which is why we've gone with a base, rather than the nice clean look of tiles only).   
Just wondering if there's anyone out there who's had experience with a DIY frameless screen?  Am looking at some online on eBAY (from the BuildingGroup - based in Campbelltown in Melbourne) and compared to the quotes I've been getting from local companies on the Mornington Peninsula, I could save $1000+ if I was to buy one of these screen and install it ourselves.   
Here is the eBay link FYI: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/shower-screen...3A1|240%3A1318 
Appreciate any thoughts.   
Cheers, 
Kate

----------


## rod1949

If you have the confidence to DIY then go for it. 
A while ago when we were looking at/for shower screens most of the suppliers wouldn't recommend them due to the leakage factor ie the gap at the door and walls.  So we went framed.  It still cost the earth... $1,000 installed

----------


## Bloss

It looks simple, but it is not a job I would recommend to DIY - even if well experienced. I have done a few and they have always been fiddly and require great care. You only have the glass supplied - one error and you have lost any savings you might have made. 
We have used frameless and semi-frameless and yes they look fine, but water goes everywhere even on a big shower with quite a distance between door and shower head that is directed down. Just the action of showering puts water around and always on the floor - never seen one that doesn't. IMO this is art and aesthetics overtaking utility - an exemplar of choosing form over function. 
This is a competitive market though - so shop around. From eBay I would want to be suer that the glass was laminated or tempered safety glass to comply with Aust standards and maybe get them to email of fax a copy of the installation instructions before you buy to see how good they are. :2thumbsup:

----------


## KANDL

Thanks for the thoughts, guys.  Agree that it's the aesthetics driving the decision - although the thought of easy cleaning is also an attraction.   
Re water going everywhere - a lot of the newer ones have plastic sealing strips that should stop that?  Maybe they don't do a very good job... 
For anyone who's curious, here is a link to the downloaded installation instructions from the company - the PDF was too big to post (http://www.buildinggroup.com.au/downloads/BG-1200.pdf).  I'm not feeling overly confident about it, and as you've said, Bloss - one mistake and you've cost yourself any savings you might have made!   
Now leaning towards going for a semi frameless - frame on top, bottom and wall attachments, which I don't mind the look of and is around the same cost as this online DIY frameless one - but a professional will install it!  Will see how we go.   
Thanks again.

----------


## McBrain

Let us know what you decided on Kandl.

----------


## zacnelson

I did two showers at my place with frameless, it was very hard but well worth it. I think it will add enormously to the re-sale value of your home. The plastic sealing strip at the bottom won't really stop all the water though, because with a frameless shower there are gaps on each vertical side of the door. 
One of my showers is 1200 x 900 and not a single drop makes it out of the shower, I made sure the door was positioned so the showerhead didn't spray directly at it. Also, the showerhead is not in the centre of the shower, it is further away from the door.

----------


## McBrain

That's what I'm planning to do, same size as well - 1200 x 900. Although I won't have a closing door on the end, it'll just be open with a grate waste at the end of the glass wall. 
Do you find you get much spray falling on the end with the door?

----------


## president_ltd

> That's what I'm planning to do, same size as well - 1200 x 900. Although I won't have a closing door on the end, it'll just be open with a grate waste at the end of the glass wall. 
> Do you find you get much spray falling on the end with the door?

  we have a setup of:
 =  tiles (wall)
 ||| drain (grate, 900mm length, 100mm width)
 -< shower head
 --  glass 1.5m long, 1.8m high 
+=================+
||
||-<
||
+--------------------------------- 
with the shower base tiles angled back to the grate at the back. 
at ~1.5m long from shower head to where you step into the shower, there is still some spray on the floor past the end of the glass.  not much, but some. 
at 1.2m i'd say there would be a fair bit.

----------


## zacnelson

I suppose we get some spray on the door, but not a drop actually makes it outside onto the floor.  If you look closely at the picture, you will see the shower screen is set in about 10mm from the raised tiled shower base, so I guess that ensures that any water that creeps through the gaps flows back rather than out into the bathroom.

----------


## _kelly_

...this may, or may not, be of interest  :Smilie:  
Stegbar have currently got a "Stimulus Package" going and are offering various packages depending on your locale. 
For Melb there are 5 deals on offer, one of which is a 'prestige' frameless shower fully installed for $990 ("*** 6mm Frameless front and return up to 1m x 1m x 2m high. Door hinged off wall only").  Corner return normally goes for double that so it's a good deal IMO  :Smilie:   
while I have not used Stegbar for my shower(s) yet but have used them for doors and windows...great customer service and I wont hestitate to use them again in the future when budget permits bathroom renos.    http://www.stegbar.com.au/offer-stimulus-vic/

----------


## zacnelson

6mm frameless???  I wouldn't want any less than 10mm, I don't care what they say regarding safety ratings, I wouldn't trust 6mm

----------


## barney118

If you are looking at united Auctions in Campbeltown, they have been closed for some time. There are a couple advertising in the trading post, they also sell them at Laws Auctions in Wetherill Park in the tile auction area.

----------


## digsy

I'm looking into the 10mm frameless shower screens on ebay at the moment. Have anymore people gone down this route and willing to comment on their experiences? 
The photo showing frameless installation above looks really great and I like how you've put a lip for the shower recess.

----------


## nww1969

> I'm looking into the 10mm frameless shower screens on ebay at the moment. Have anymore people gone down this route and willing to comment on their experiences? 
> The photo showing frameless installation above looks really great and I like how you've put a lip for the shower recess.

  Not sure if Grays online Auctions have a depot in WA but they have had a lot of the 
frame-less shower screens lately.

----------


## digsy

Thanks for the idea. I just had a poke around Grays online auction site but there doesn't seem to be any WA depots, unfortunately. It might still be more economical to pay shipping costs than source locally.

----------


## bcaso

I bought (x2) 1200 x 900 off ebay some time back for $500ea 10mm with all the hardware.  Seems good.  Tiles went in last week so will let you know how it goes.  Maybee I am getting the wrong tradesmen in but I recon if you are capable....do it yourself.  Will take longer but at least it will be done right.

----------

